# carrot stick and us reel



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

im not really sure what to get i know i want some sort or carrot stick and i dont know if i want a carrot stick medium 7'0 or a medium heavy 7'3 and i need to know what kind of u.s reel would go good with it i've been looking at the 3g new series but i dont really know anything about those and what size to get because i have a 180sx u.s reel and i love it but i want a bigger one also so help be out and tell me what combo would be perfect and tell me ur personal reviews on the carrot stick(never had one) and the the bigger u.s reels


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know anything about U.S. Reels but I love the 7 foot medium Carrot I have. Paired w/ a Quantum Boca 20 and it's perfect.


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok thanks all i need to do now is figure out what type of u.s reel would be best on it


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking at their Web site, the 230 3G would be comparable to the Boca 20.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have any experience with the us reels but I have heard from people they are junk. They don't hold up and are built cheap. I would go with a Shimano or like Joe mentioned the Quantum Boca's are great reels. The carrot sticks are great, I like the 7 med for most inshore fishing but the 7'3" med Heavy is nice if you want a stout rod.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (4/20/2009)*I don't have any experience with the us reels but I have heard from people they are junk. They don't hold up and are built cheap.


Yeah, the handleof the us reels will flex when you're pressuring a fish. Itried one onceand I was really unimpressed by these reels considering their price.It's just not a solid reel.


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea some ppl dont like them but i really like mine so i think ill buy one more so if the 230 3g is comparable to the baco 20 which rod fits it best


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

7 foot medium.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a first run us reel and still use it but it is not worth the price.


----------



## wahoowacker (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, finally a topic I can speak about. If your thinking about a Carrot stix with the U.S Reel,Its goin to be the best decision you ever make. I have been fishing with a Medium 7 foot Carrot Stix and a U.S reelsupercaster 230 for about 7 months now and I love it. Its the lightest setup I have and im sure the strongest. The balance of the two is perfect. Finish it of with some 8 pound power pro and you can sling a lure across the world. I have caught 35in red fish, 12lb sheepshead, doormat flounder, spanish, and even a few grouper on this setup. Take myword for it, its going to be the best investment you will make. Good luck with the decisions. If you buy it and fish with it, tell mehow you like it.


----------

